# New roubaix is on the website



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Spring in the headset, no zertz and seat stay connects lower with possibly domane style decoupler. Cgr seatpost remains. 

At first glance I'd say they gave up on traditional frame compliance and went to springs. Frame looks more traditional but not sure if I'd call it progress. a lot of flowery talk to say 'we put a spring in the headset'.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok watched the videos on website and the seatpost has rubber around the insert point. 

Sheet simple. Decidedly un-revolutionary. Probably biased as I've just purchased the older style frame but I don't feel I missed out. Website says this is their lightest frame yet. That's impressive given the spring gadget.

I would think by taking compliance out of the frame and putting it at the contact points (seat and stem) you get best possible stiffness and efficiency. The frame guys at specialized are probably thinking their jobs just got a lot easier.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

It's also strange to see the suspension part at the bottom bracket. It doesn't look right.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah what is that? It's on certain models on the website but the promo shots don't show it. Is it a giant zert?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There is just so much going on here that I feel like I need to digest it all before I make a comment, but, right now, I feel similar to the way I felt about the Venge VIAS when it was released. There are some reviews out there already though:

Specialized Roubaix 2017 review - BikeRadar


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jacksdad said:


> Yeah what is that? It's on certain models on the website but the promo shots don't show it. Is it a giant zert?


It's a SWAT Box at the bottom bracket


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another review:

2017 Specialized Roubaix first ride review | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> It's a SWAT Box at the bottom bracket


Happy to read that. I assume it means you don't have to have it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's not for me, but I think it's an interesting bike. It's similar to the new Domane and Cannondale Slate in my opinion and I have decided that is not the kind of bike I am looking for. It's kind of like a hard tail for the road. Given how much they push "aero is everything," I expected to see more aero features on the bike (is aero everything or is smoother faster? I'm confused ). The one thing I am impressed with though is the weight. The weight the reviews keep referencing seems to be for the Fact 11 carbon S Works, so I would be interested in hearing how close the more reasonably priced Fact 10 carbon frames come to that.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Geometry charts show MORE stack and LESS reach than the SL4 model however one review indicates the bike uses Tarmac geometry with some sort of add on that can raise the bar. Also mentioned 3 raised bar heights available. 

Also mentioned in a review is an 18mo 'service interval' for the spring cartridge. 

I'm gonna ride one when my LBS gets them in just to see how it feels.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> There is just so much going on here that I feel like I need to digest it all before I make a comment, but, right now, I feel similar to the way I felt about the Venge VIAS when it was released. There are some reviews out there already though:
> 
> Specialized Roubaix 2017 review - BikeRadar


Reviews seem to be overwhelming positive, with firsthand accounts, something I think was lacking with the VIAS. So far, the new Roubaix appears to hit it out of the park.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Reviews seem to be overwhelming positive, with firsthand accounts, something I think was lacking with the VIAS. So far, the new Roubaix appears to hit it out of the park.


Don't confuse a real review with a paid advertisement. In case you can't tell the difference, you were reading the latter.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

jacksdad said:


> Yeah what is that? It's on certain models on the website but the promo shots don't show it. Is it a giant zert?





Stumpjumper FSR said:


> It's a SWAT Box at the bottom bracket


Correct.. its a swat box, used to carry tools, tubes, etc.. so you don't have to have it on the bike at all. Its cool, but I'd probably take it off. Although, from a weight standpoint, its probably best to store/keep those things as low as possible from a handling standpoint.



Rashadabd said:


> It's not for me, but I think it's an interesting bike. It's similar to the new Domane and Cannondale Slate in my opinion and I have decided that is not the kind of bike I am looking for. It's kind of like a hard tail for the road. Given how much they push "aero is everything," I expected to see more aero features on the bike (is aero everything or is smoother faster? I'm confuised ). The one thing I am impressed with though is the weight. The weight the reviews keep referencing seems to be for the Fact 11 carbon S Works, so I would be interested in hearing how close the more reasonably priced Fact 10 carbon frames come to that.


Ehhhh.. they're doing some funky playing with words. It's the lightest "frame" they make, but they're not including the headset and seat post in that "frame" figure. When you factor those in compared to a Tarmac, the Tarmac is still lighter. That being said, they did a pretty good job at getting an endurance frame as light as they can. I don't know if that weight difference makes a big difference in a race like Roubaix where there isn't much climbing, but it might be a deciding factor in a race like Flanders that has cobbles and some steep climbing. It seems that most of the Specialized guys chose the Tarmac for Flanders, but with the Roubaix being this light, maybe they'd choose the Roubaix.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> Reviews seem to be overwhelming positive, with firsthand accounts, something I think was lacking with the VIAS. So far, the new Roubaix appears to hit it out of the park.


Only if you like movement/suspension in your road handlebar, which I am not interested in, but to each his own.

First Ride: Specialized's redesigned Roubaix | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Correct.. its a swat box, used to carry tools, tubes, etc.. so you don't have to have it on the bike at all. Its cool, but I'd probably take it off. Although, from a weight standpoint, its probably best to store/keep those things as low as possible from a handling standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhh.. they're doing some funky playing with words. It's the lightest "frame" they make, but they're not including the headset and seat post in that "frame" figure. When you factor those in compared to a Tarmac, the Tarmac is still lighter. That being said, they did a pretty good job at getting an endurance frame as light as they can. I don't know if that weight difference makes a big difference in a race like Roubaix where there isn't much climbing, but it might be a deciding factor in a race like Flanders that has cobbles and some steep climbing. It seems that most of the Specialized guys chose the Tarmac for Flanders, but with the Roubaix being this light, maybe they'd choose the Roubaix.


I can't disagree with any of that. Good to hear from you man. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

So much can be written about this new bike. For example, I ride a Roubaix largely for its geometry...I am long legged and not real flexible however toward the faster range of recreational cyclists. I personally would not buy this bike because as some of you guys have mentioned, it doesn't meet my personal needs. I don't ride cobbled roads. Rough patches in the roads I ride are the exception and most of the pavement I ride is relatively smooth and am on 23c's pumped up high as well and room to put more compliant tires on my Roubaix if I wish.

Now for guys who want to ride fast on rougher roads, no question having a bit of suspension is a good thing. But there are also gravel and cross bikes with wider tires...but will have some weight penalty which doesn't matter much if not doing much climbing. I personally am not a fan of suspension on a road bike other than what can be engineered into the carbon lay up and geometry with asymmetric frame sections like previous Roubaix iterations. I honestly don't need any more compliance...I ride the SL3 which has about a 17% or so softer rear triangle compared to the Roubaix SL4.

What will be great however is when this new frame technology trickles down without the suspension pieces. Thru axles are good.


Btw, the new Roubaix Expert level bike is $1K more expensive than last year's version...$4K versus $3K...and only available in disk.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

My compiled list of reviews so far:

First-look review: Specialized Roubaix 2017 | CyclingTips

Specialized Roubaix 2017 review - BikeRadar USA

Quantifying Smoothness: Specialized partners with McLaren on new Roubaix w/ Future Shock Suspension - Bikerumor

2017 Specialized Roubaix first ride review | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

Specialized launches all-new Roubaix with front suspension | road.cc

First Ride: 2017 Specialized Roubaix | Bicycling

Road Bike Action | Ride Review: 2017 Specialized Roubaix Adds ?Future Shock? Suspension


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I tested the bike today. My thoughts are in the other thread.


----------

